# Presentazione stadio Milan - Inter. LIVE. Foto e Video.



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.

*Il progetto vincitore verrà scelto nelle prossime settimane.*

*Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".

*Antonello*:"I due club si sono immersi nella città di Milano che vive di moda e innovazione nel rispetto della cultura milanese. I due club hanno iniziato a pensare a come un progetto poteva evolversi. Milano è cambiata radicalmente in questi anni, ma sempre nella struttura nella città. Volevamo un progetto che si inserisse nella vision di Milano 2030: periferie al centro e città green. I progetti si inseriscono in questa mission.Un altro aspetto importante è che due proprietà internazionali hanno voluto investire nella città con un progetto che si rivolge alle future generazioni. Un progetto che deve immergersi nella realtà milanese. Perchè non si può ristrutturare il Mezza? Sono strutture che si sono sovrapposte negli anni ma hanno poca interconnesione. Ciò ha creato dei disagi. Oggi lo stadio mette a disposizione spazi di 24.000 metri quadrati. Oggi gli spazi necessari sono circa 100.000 mq. L'altro punto riguarda la visibilità. Il primo anello è rivolto solo verso il campo e verso il basso. E manca il comfort. Gli spazi tra una fila e l'altra sono molto limitati e non più consoni alle normative attuali. Non ci sono nemmeno servizi idonei, come bar e wc. Il primo anello andrebbe completamente rifatto. Andrebbe rifatto anche il terzo anello e le torri. Poi bisognerebbe ricostruire. San Siro perderebbe comunque la sua identità e ci sarebbe un problema di capienza: sarebbe inferiore ai 60.000 del nuovo stadio. Svolgere lavori durante l'attività sportiva comporterebbe problemi di sicurezza. E dovremmo chiedere ai tifosi di emigrare in stadi situati tra i 100 ed i 200 km. In tutta Europa sono stati costruiti stadi nuovi. In Italia solo uno. In Europa ben 24. In Italia sono stati investiti 180 mln. In Europa 125 mliardi per le infrastrutture sportive. I club hanno deciso di andare oltre il processo amministrativo. Abbiamo deciso di selezionare un gruppo di architetti perchè potessero esprimere il concetto dei club per il nuovo stadio. Il Brief dato a questi architetti di fama mondiale è stato ben chiaro: tradizione e unicità di Milano. Un distretto che sia capace di attrarre tifosi, cittadini. Abbiamo iniziato questo processo con quattro studi. E' ancora in corso. Il percorso di condivisione inizia oggi. E' da oggi che presenteremo questi progetto e vorremo fare un percorso un viaggio che riporti le opinioni dei politici e dei cittadini. I progetti sono quelli di Populous e Manica. Il nuovo stadio deve essere un motore per l'economia di Milano e del paese".

*Rettore Politecnico Milano*:"Questo è un punto di arrivo nato qualche mese fa durante l'apertura della settimana di architettura. In una domanda a bruciapelo fatta dai giornalisti, mi è stato chiesto del nuovo stadio ed io ho risposto che dipendeva tutto dalle ambizioni delle squadre. Se si vuole essere competitivi bisogna avere anche strutture competitive. Oggi siamo al momento della decisione. Questa è una grande opportunità che Milano, oltre che le squadre, non può perdere. Ci vuole tecnica, cultura, scienza. Oggi il politecnico ha dato questa disponibilità. Siamo qui a disposizione senza sottrarci alle responsabilità. La competenza è al centro. Partiremo dal masterplan, che non uno stadio ma un'area di Milano che partecipa alla trasformazione di Milano"

*Progetto Manica*:"Sono Davide Manica e sono orgoglioso delle mie origini italiane. E' onore lavorare insieme a Massimo, che ha lo studio più grande in Italia. Il nostro progetto si fonda sui due anelli. Due anelli in equilibrio ma in opposizione. Che si intersecano. Abbiamo immaginato lo stadio in un parco. Un parco storico in un nuovo quartiere. Dieci ettari di giardino e parco pubblico. Sul tetto abbiamo voluto mantenere il prato storico di San Siro, sull'altra commerciale. Ci sarà anche una grande piazza che si potrà utilizzare per eventi e festival. I due anelli sono come se fossero sospesi. E rendono questo spazio molto aperto. Abbiamo lavorato anche sull'interno dello stadio. Sedili più vicini al campo. Atmosfera avvolgente. Ci saranno molti più posti vicini al campo in curva. Ci sarà anche sicurezza, comfort. Il progetto è stato organizzato in modo che le facciate siano aperte. Cambiano i colori, sia architettonicamente, con dei pannelli, sia con la luce. In base a chi giocherà in casa. La facciata è composta da 16.000 volti di giocatori e tifosi. Rappresenterà il presente ed il futuro dei tifosi che vanno allo stadio. E' uno stadio per la gente, per i cittadini, per Milano".
*
Progetto Populous*:"E' un grande onore essere qui. Da architetto ho dedicato la mia carriera a specializzarmi in progetti per il calcio. Progettare un progetto per Milano per me sarebbe un onore incredibile. Populous è uno studio internazionale. Abbiamo collaborati e sedi in tutto il mondo. Abbiamo progettato 1300 stadi. Il nostro progetto si fonda su un edificio per Milano. Uno stadio per Milano. L'ispirazione l'abbiamo presa dal Duomo e dalla Galleria. Lo spazio democratico di Milano. Abbiamo pensato anche alla sostenibilità. E dal DNA di Milano. Vogliamo che il nostro stadio diventi un'icona, come gli edifici. Un'icona che rappresenti la città di Milano. Come l'attuale San Siro. Vogliamo un disegno futuristico ed inclusivo. Un edificio che si rifà alla tradizione di Milano. Vogliamo che sia il Milan che l'Inter abbiano negozi al loro interno. Abbiamo voluto produrre anche noi una galleria che ricorda la Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II. Per tutti. Una galleria democratica. Lo stadio fa parte di un nuovo distretto per Milano. Le strutture sportive oggi sono molto importanti per la rigenerazione urbana. Ci saranno 22 acri di verde. Spazi dedicati alla ristorazione, uffici. Abbiamo voluto abbassare il piano di gioco e rispettare i vicini con emissioni acustiche minori rispetto a San Siro esistente. La zona diventerà viva 24 ore su 24. Ci saranno bar, ristoranti. Zone per correre. Abbiamo progettato anche un museo che sarà sul dischetto centrale dell'attuale campo di San Siro. Con una walk of legends di entrambe le squadra. Sarà lo stadio più sostenibile d'Europa. Tetto con pannelli fotovoltaici, ventilazione naturale, raccolta acque piovane, teleriscaldamento e raffreddamento. L'edificio deve rispettare l'autenticità del luogo. Deve avere un aspetto diverso: rosso quando gioca il Milan, blu quando gioca l'Inter. Con biscione che corre intorno all'edificio quando gioca in casa l'Inter. Sarà il catino più catino più stretto e raccolto d'Europa. Stiamo pensando ad una capienza di 60-65.000 spettatori. Il catino deve essere come un teatro d'opera. Per sentire bene il tifo ed i cori. Lo stadio sarà dieci metri più vicini al campo rispetto a quello attuale. Una muraglia di persone vicine al campo. Non possiamo chiaramente andare sul campo ma ci arriveremo molto: 2,4 metri dal campo. Sempre più vicini rispetto alla media di adesso. La longevità andrà avanti per generazioni. Sarà uno stadio molto milanese nelle sua identità. Un'icona per oggi e per le future generazioni".
*
Baresi:*"San Siro è stato la mia casa ma oggi bisogna guardare avanti. Bello che le sue società si siano messe insieme per questo progetto. Un incentivo per chi andrà allo stadio, per rilassarsi anche durante e dopo le partite. Capisco anche lo stato d'animo dei tifosi legati a San Siro. Ma capiranno che il futuro è questo".


In aggiornamento - refreshate

*Foto e video in basso al secondo post


*












Progetto Popolus








Progetto CMR


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)




----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> Scaroni:"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> Scaroni:"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo".
> 
> ...



Berluscaroni davvero imbarazzante e sempre improvvisato.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



Stadio Greta Thunberg?!


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



Su professò, stai zitto...


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Settembre 2019)

E' molto bello anche quello di Manica...Nei cerchi che si intrecciano dovrebbero esserci le foto dei tifosi, con le luci esterne si può trasformare lo stadio da rossonero a nerazzurro


----------



## Pit96 (26 Settembre 2019)

Spettacolare il primo progetto


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Naruto98 (26 Settembre 2019)

Io preferisco il primo progetto, il secondo non mi fa impazzire.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## GP7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Io preferisco il primo progetto, il secondo non mi fa impazzire.



Entrambi fantastici. Nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili a ciò che hanno realizzato a Torino.

Il primo progetto è sicuramente più caldo e coinvolgente, ma il secondo mi sembra decisamente più elegante e connesso alla tradizione. E visto che siamo a Milano, non avrei dubbi su chi sia favorito.

Detto questo, dopo aver visto questi video e la trasformazione urbana prevista, mi chiedo come si possa tifare per la ristrutturazione dell'attuale San Siro.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



Ovviamente c'è il Gallo in prima linea.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



Tutto molto bello, adesso resta da capire se e quando verrà realizzato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2019)

Il primo è veramente un bel progetto, ma il secondo è un progetto unico, veramente qualcosa che si caratterizza fortemente come il nuovo stadio di Milano.

Molto apprezzato che entrambi prevedano una forte vicinanza al terreno e tribune ripide pur nel rispetto degli spazi.

I nuovi distretti inoltre sono fantastici, non so come si possa essere contrari all'opera.


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il primo è veramente un bel progetto, ma il secondo è un progetto unico, veramente qualcosa che si caratterizza fortemente come il nuovo stadio di Milano.
> 
> Molto apprezzato che entrambi prevedano una forte vicinanza al terreno e tribune ripide pur nel rispetto degli spazi.
> 
> I nuovi distretti inoltre sono fantastici, non so come si possa essere contrari all'opera.



Completamente d'accordo. Il primo è un progetto fantastico di uno stadio moderno, il secondo è il progetto di uno stadio unico e mai visto. Da qui si dividono i pareri in base ai gusti


----------



## mil77 (26 Settembre 2019)

Veramente belli entrambi i progetti. Il secondo però più originale e spiegato meglio


----------



## Pit96 (26 Settembre 2019)

Io sono rimasto affascinato più dal primo progetto (Manica). L'interno dell'altro stadio continua a non convincermi, nonostante la sua eleganza sia superiore. 

Non hanno precisato bene la capienza del primo progetto. Populous dice che il loro stadio avrà 60-65mila posti, Manica non ha specificato (credo comunque 60mila). Ecco, io credo che minimo 65mila posti a sedere siano necessari. Nonostante il cattivo periodo facciamo 50mila presenze di media, quindi avere più posti non può essere che un bene


----------



## Baba (26 Settembre 2019)

Nessuna foto delle tribune ?


----------



## Milo (26 Settembre 2019)

Aspetto le foto in quanto non ho visto la diretta.

Continua il dispiacere di doverlo condividere con i non cugini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2019)

Aspettavo con ansia i render ufficiali..e debbo dire che sono due progetti fantastici..forse, come impatto, quello di CMR mi ha colpito di più per l'imponenza..l'altro, visto da fuori è molto elegante ma non mi da l'idea di uno stadio


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Nessuna foto delle tribune ?



Progetto Popolus






Progetto CMR


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



Entrambi splendidi,si casca bene in ogni caso,cosa ne pensano i milanesi qui sul forum?Quale renderebbe l'area migliore?Comunque Scaroni sembrava un tantino ingolfato,sarà mica che è juventino dentro ed è conscio che il cessum se lo possono mettere nel deretano?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## IlMusagete (26 Settembre 2019)

I cittadini di Milano potrebbero preferire il secondo progetto che ha tanti (a mio parere fin troppi) richiami a luoghi storici della città, è sicuramente caratteristico ma io mi sono innamorato del primo progetto, sia per l'idea dello stadio in generale che mi ha dato l'idea di essere più caldo e avvolgente sia per l'area attorno allo stadio, futuristico e rispettoso della tradizione.

Comunque vada si cade in piedi, due progetti bellissimi e che vanno iniziati il prima possibile, Comune permettendo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Aspettavo con ansia i render ufficiali..e debbo dire che sono due progetti fantastici..forse, come impatto, quello di CMR mi ha colpito di più per l'imponenza..l'altro, visto da fuori è molto elegante ma non mi da l'idea di uno stadio



Bellissimi entrambi ma se dovessi scegliere, preferisco il primo, quello ovale


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



Spero non ci chiederanno di votare perché davvero NON saprei quale scegliere


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...





C'è Galliani e non ci sono i Singer. 
Meraviglioso.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Settembre 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> I cittadini di Milano potrebbero preferire il secondo progetto che ha tanti (a mio parere fin troppi) richiami a luoghi storici della città, è sicuramente caratteristico ma io mi sono innamorato del primo progetto, sia per l'idea dello stadio in generale che mi ha dato l'idea di essere più caldo e avvolgente sia per l'area attorno allo stadio, futuristico e rispettoso della tradizione.
> 
> Comunque vada si cade in piedi, due progetti bellissimi e che vanno iniziati il prima possibile, Comune permettendo.



Già,comune permettendo,ci sono gobbi nell'amministrazione che possono rallentare la corsa?


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Bellissimi entrambi ma se dovessi scegliere, preferisco il primo, quello ovale



Pienamente d'accordo con te


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è Galliani e non ci sono i Singer.
> Meraviglioso.



Ci sono Galliani e Scaroni,evidentemente il proprietario avrà avuto da fare il quel di Arcore.


----------



## Casnop (26 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Progetto Popolus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il catino di Populous sembra quasi gettarsi sul prato di gioco, con la fonoassorbenza rivolta nello stadio l'impatto acustico dovrebbe essere moltiplicato. Decisiva ai fini della scelta sarà ovviamente la possibilità di sfruttamento massimale del distretto commerciale collegato all'impianto di gioco. Gli allegati ai progetti saranno molto importanti, da questo punto di vista. Ad ogni modo, oggi esce definitivamente di scena l'opzione di ritrutturazione del vecchio San Siro. Opzione esclusa dalle volontà, dalle opprtunità, dalla logica.


----------



## GP7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è Galliani e non ci sono i Singer.
> Meraviglioso.



C'è Zaccardo e non c'è Calabria.
C'è Marotta e non c'è Zhang.

Commentare i progetti e non i presenti parrebbe brutto?


----------



## Baba (26 Settembre 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> C'è Zaccardo e non c'è Calabria.
> C'è Marotta e non c'è Zhang.
> 
> Commentare i progetti e non i presenti parrebbe brutto?



Se ci fossero stati ci si sarebbe chiesto come mai oggi si e per il derby no


----------



## Baba (26 Settembre 2019)

Tuttosport insiste sul fatto che si possa ancora salvare San Siro.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



Una volta scelto il progetto ed avviati i lavori, che Elliott cominci a pensare seriamente a come cedere il club e metterlo in mano a chi sia orgoglioso di far giocare una grande squadra in questi stadi per la CL, invece che battagliare nella parte destra della classifica.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Settembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Tuttosport insiste sul fatto che si possa ancora salvare San Siro.



Quella carta straccia e chi ci lavora devono schiattare,loro e i padroni che li mettono a pecora.


----------



## King of the North (26 Settembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo. Il primo è un progetto fantastico di uno stadio moderno, il secondo è il progetto di uno stadio unico e mai visto. Da qui si dividono i pareri in base ai gusti



Confermo! Tant'è che sono sincero.....non so ancora quali dei due preferisca. Va detto che in questi giorni era stato parecchio snobbato il progetto di ;Manica, invece devo dire che è veramente spettacolare. Complimenti ad entrambi gli studi per aver progetto qualcosa che in entrambi i casi, a mio parere, ci porterà ad avere lo stadio più bello del mondo.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Settembre 2019)

Noi vinceremo una Champions in uno di questi 2 stadi,me lo sento.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...


Preferisco quello con gli anelli. È più tradizionale.

L'altro è una roba mai vista prima, sarebbe unica, è magari dal vivo è una figata, ma dai render non mi convince.

Comunque basta che facciano qualcosa e in fretta...


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Settembre 2019)

a me piace piu il secondo.. nel contesto è perfetto. l'altro, seppur fantastico, stonerebbe con milano.


----------



## King of the North (26 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spero non ci chiederanno di votare perché davvero NON saprei quale scegliere



sul sito c'è scritto "coming soon" alla voce "cosa ne pensi?". Pertanto si, immagino chiederanno ai tifosi un parere. Nulla da dire, stupendi entrambi.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Settembre 2019)

Bellissimi entrambi ma per me quello di Popolous ha qualcosa in più


----------



## Comic Sans (26 Settembre 2019)

Davvero stupendi entrambi. Non si può sbagliare. Il secondo è più milanese, mi sembra più azzeccato, ma a dire il vero non sono nemmeno sicuro che sia il mio preferito. Sono entrambi molto belli. 
Hanno mostrato altri render oltre a quelli pubblicati qui?


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Davvero stupendi entrambi. Non si può sbagliare. Il secondo è più milanese, mi sembra più azzeccato, ma a dire il vero non sono nemmeno sicuro che sia il mio preferito. Sono entrambi molto belli.
> Hanno mostrato altri render oltre a quelli pubblicati qui?


Guarda su nuovostadiomilano [punto] com


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2019)

Entrambi clamorosi, ma quello di popolous


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Scaroni:*"Sono ben contento di vedere che siete così numerosi. Avremo una mattinata un pò lunga ma spero piacevole e interessante. Vi racconteremo il nostro progetto al quale abbiamo lavorato per più di un anno. Lo stadio Meazza così com'è non è più lo stadio per due squadra che hanno ambizione e dovere di giocare da primi attore nel mondo del calcio. Il Mezza ha fatto il suo tempo. Seconda cosa: per la città di Milano cogliere l'occasione di un nuovo stadio è anche l'opportunità di trasformare la zona di San Siro che è un non luogo. Una specie di deserto in cui non c'è nulla. Solo un piazzalone di asfalto. Dobbiamo cogliere questa occasione. Procedere sulla strada del moderno e del nuovo. Il nostro investimento da 1,2 mld prevedo un impianto modernissimo quanto c'è di meglio al mondo. Ed al suo fianco uno spazio multifunzionale con ampi spazi verdi. Noi faremo un progetto più verde, più sostenibile, con un minor impatto visivo perchè sarà più basso ed acustico del 60% in meno. Sarà uno stadio chiuso. Minori emissioni di Co2. Faremo qualcosa di ecosostenibile.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Comic Sans (26 Settembre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Guarda su nuovostadiomilano [punto] com



Grazie mille


----------



## overlord (26 Settembre 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Entrambi fantastici. Nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili a ciò che hanno realizzato a Torino.
> 
> Il primo progetto è sicuramente più caldo e coinvolgente, ma il secondo mi sembra decisamente più elegante e connesso alla tradizione. E visto che siamo a Milano, non avrei dubbi su chi sia favorito.
> 
> Detto questo, dopo aver visto questi video e la trasformazione urbana prevista, mi chiedo come si possa tifare per la ristrutturazione dell'attuale San Siro.



Anche a me piacciono entrambi.
In questi video un po' sommari si vedono punti di forza diversi e dovessi scegliere io sarei in seria difficoltà. Sono curioso di vedere cosa si nasconde sottoterra nei 2 progetti perché potrebbe fare la differenza. Comunque in ogni caso sarà fantastico e prenoto già un biglietto per il primo derby.
E poi hai ragione, non c'è paragone con un S.Siro ristrutturato.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Il progetto vincitore verrà scelto nelle prossime settimane.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Settembre 2019)

Solo dei folli possono essere contrari a progetti simili.
Innovativi, moderni, eccezionali.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Sarò sincero, graficamente non mi piacciono molto.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Settembre 2019)

L'esterno del progetto di Popolus secondo me è difficile da apprezzare nel rendering, ma dal vivo sarebbe molto più articolato e gotico di quanto appare a prima vista nella ricostruzione digitale. A prescindere l'interno dello stadio di Popolus è meraviglioso, la disposizione degli anelli e la verticalità secondo me lo rendono unico e riconoscibile tra gli stadi di nuova generazione. Il mio voto, per quanto poco conta, va a questo progetto.

Comunque...a prescindere questo fa capire il livello di quello che sarà lo stadio!


----------



## overlord (26 Settembre 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> L'esterno del progetto di Popolus secondo me è difficile da apprezzare nel rendering, ma dal vivo sarebbe molto più articolato e gotico di quanto appare a prima vista nella ricostruzione digitale. A prescindere l'interno dello stadio di Popolus è meraviglioso, la disposizione degli anelli e la verticalità secondo me lo rendono unico e riconoscibile tra gli stadi di nuova generazione. Il mio voto, per quanto poco conta, va a questo progetto.
> 
> Comunque...a prescindere questo fa capire il livello di quello che sarà lo stadio!



Però a me rimane il dubbio dei 60000 posti. Soprattutto per il progetto Populos che diventerebbe immediatamente uno dei simboli iconici della città....a questo punto se vogliamo davvero rendere omaggio alla grande Milano servono almeno 80mila posti.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Settembre 2019)

L'esterno di Popolus è qualcosa di spettacolare. Ma come interno stadio mi piace di più l'altro


----------



## Manue (26 Settembre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Entrambi splendidi,si casca bene in ogni caso,cosa ne pensano i milanesi qui sul forum?Quale renderebbe l'area migliore?Comunque Scaroni sembrava un tantino ingolfato,sarà mica che è juventino dentro ed è conscio che il cessum se lo possono mettere nel deretano?



Direi il secondo per unicità...
nonostante il primo sia comunque molto bello.


----------



## Giangy (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Il progetto vincitore verrà scelto nelle prossime settimane.*
> 
> ...



Il primo progetto è spettacolare! Molto innovativo e futuristico. Il secondo, come detto già da altri, mi da il senso di uno stadio più elegante, ma allo stesso tempo bello anche il secondo progetto. Però se devo scegliere, direi il primo.


----------



## Mika (26 Settembre 2019)

Sono due progetti straordinariamente belli. Ma il progetto "La Cattedrale" mi ha preso il cuore, ho visto Milano in quel progetto per forma e tipicità. Il primo bellissimo e spettacolare però lo trovato fuori contesto della metropoli. Però entrambi sono davvero progetti eccezionali e non farli significherebbe rimanere indietro con i tempi rispetto alle altre metropoli europee che stanno cambiando. Non si può rimanere con una Zona San Siro attuale solo per romanticismo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Però a me rimane il dubbio dei 60000 posti. Soprattutto per il progetto Populos che diventerebbe immediatamente uno dei simboli iconici della città....a questo punto se vogliamo davvero rendere omaggio alla grande Milano servono almeno 80mila posti.



non lo dire!! adesso ti mangiano!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2019)

Senza ombra di dubbio Populus. L'altro non è male la il loro è unicità e architettura ai massimi livelli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Però a me rimane il dubbio dei 60000 posti. Soprattutto per il progetto Populos che diventerebbe immediatamente uno dei simboli iconici della città....a questo punto se vogliamo davvero rendere omaggio alla grande Milano servono almeno 80mila posti.



  ci siamo.


----------



## Comic Sans (26 Settembre 2019)

Ora che ho visto i video devo dire che mi piace di più il progetto di Populos. Davvero molto molto molto elegante, stupendo.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Settembre 2019)

Tutta la vita il secondo sia per il distretto che per il design dello stadio.
Il primo stadio mi piace, ma l'idea di metterci i volti proprio no. 
Ma il design della Cattedrale è incredibile, mai visto niente di simile al mondo, è proprio unico. Sembra un museo di arte moderna che si ibrida con un centro commerciale e con uno stadio. Dispiace solo che ci vorranno anni per vederlo dal vivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita il secondo sia per il distretto che per il design dello stadio.
> Il primo stadio mi piace, ma l'idea di metterci i volti proprio no.
> Ma il design della Cattedrale è incredibile, mai visto niente di simile al mondo, è proprio unico. Sembra un museo di arte moderna che si ibrida con un centro commerciale e con uno stadio. Dispiace solo che ci vorranno anni per vederlo dal vivo.



Non penso sai, anni sicuramente ma se il Comune non rompe le palle in 2 annilo finiscono e al terzo lo inauguriamo. 

Ma le carte vanno mosse adesso altrimenti si allunga ancora.


----------



## GP7 (26 Settembre 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> L'esterno del progetto di Popolus secondo me è difficile da apprezzare nel rendering, ma dal vivo sarebbe molto più articolato e gotico di quanto appare a prima vista nella ricostruzione digitale. A prescindere l'interno dello stadio di Popolus è meraviglioso, la disposizione degli anelli e la verticalità secondo me lo rendono unico e riconoscibile tra gli stadi di nuova generazione. Il mio voto, per quanto poco conta, va a questo progetto.
> 
> Comunque...a prescindere questo fa capire il livello di quello che sarà lo stadio!



Esatto. Il render ha molto meno efficacia sul progetto di Popolous. Perché è struttura molto permeabile alla luce. Ma dal vivo sarebbe qualcosa di incredibile.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

il primo è uno stadio di forma classica a bella, ma il secondo si sposa piu con lo ''stile Italiano'' . Forse preferisco il secondo


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

Proposta: costruiamo entrambi li stadi e ce li dividiamo. Non so davvero quale sceglierei


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Settembre 2019)

Mi sbilancio:

Preferisco il secondo. Per quanto il primo sia bellissimo, il secondo ha un valore maggiore per quanto riguarda la sua architettura. Ha maggiori e splendidi richiami alla città, è una struttura innovativa ed unica. Potrebbe diventare un simbolo, oltre che di calcio e di Milano, anche di architettura come pochi edifici nuovi al mondo. Potrebbe essere riconosciuto e chiacchierato in tutto il mondo più di quanto non fu per l'allianz arena che a suo tempo destò grande interesse per la sua forma


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La presentazione dei progetti relativi al nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter.
> 
> *Il progetto vincitore verrà scelto nelle prossime settimane.*
> 
> ...




*Video QUI --)* http://www.milanworld.net/stadio-mi...di-populous-e-manica-vt81198.html#post1927883


----------



## markjordan (26 Settembre 2019)

molto bello il primo
UNICO il secondo


----------



## Didaco (26 Settembre 2019)

Alcune impressioni guardando la presentazione di questa mattina:
- Manica è un progetto di chi sta a Milano e guarda al mondo; Populous, di contro, è un progetto che nasce dalla visione che il mondo ha di Milano.
- Del progetto Manica mi piace il dinamismo delle linee e la continuità delle tribune. Ho trovato affascinante l'idea di mantenere il campo del vecchio stadio da mettere a disposizione dei cittadini (idea affascinante sulla carta, poi si tratta sempre di vedere come in realtà verrebbe mantenuto). Non mi convincono invece i pannelli sulle facciate con i volti dei giocatori e dei tifosi. Mi sembra una pacchianeria in stile social.
- Per quanto riguarda il progetto Populous, o lo si ama o lo si odia. Manca sicuramente l'energia delle linee del progetto Manica, ma penso sia compensata da una straordinaria originalità. La struttura dà invece una grande sensazione di leggerezza e essenzialità, basando tutto sui riflessi di luce veicolati lungo il perimetro di vetro. L'interno dello stadio, nonostante le interruzioni nelle tribune, mi sembra molto affascinante per la sua verticalità.

Insomma, se dovessi/potessi scegliere, punterei sicuramente su Populous. Paradossalmente, uno studio di Londra riesce meglio a sintetizzare la nostra identità, che non un pool di architetti italiani intenti a guardare quello che viene costruito a Londra piuttosto che negli Stati Uniti. Un nuovo stadio a Milano deve per forza di cose essere unico.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Settembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Alcune impressioni guardando la presentazione di questa mattina:
> - Manica è un progetto di chi sta a Milano e guarda al mondo; Populous, di contro, è un progetto che nasce dalla visione che il mondo ha di Milano.
> - Del progetto Manica mi piace il dinamismo delle linee e la continuità delle tribune. Ho trovato affascinante l'idea di mantenere il campo del vecchio stadio da mettere a disposizione dei cittadini (idea affascinante sulla carta, poi si tratta sempre di vedere come in realtà verrebbe mantenuto). Non mi convincono invece i pannelli sulle facciate con i volti dei giocatori e dei tifosi. Mi sembra una pacchianeria in stile social.
> - Per quanto riguarda il progetto Populous, o lo si ama o lo si odia. Manca sicuramente l'energia delle linee del progetto Manica, ma penso sia compensata da una straordinaria originalità. La struttura dà invece una grande sensazione di leggerezza e essenzialità, basando tutto sui riflessi di luce veicolati lungo il perimetro di vetro. L'interno dello stadio, nonostante le interruzioni nelle tribune, mi sembra molto affascinante per la sua verticalità.
> ...



L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso dell'esterno di Popolus è come faranno a realizzare l'involucro esterno che viene giù dal tetto. Vetrate così "pulite" le vedo irrealizzabili. Se iniziano a spuntare sostegni perde un pò di fascino. Servirebbero dei rendering meno sognanti. Magari se vince si saprà qualcosa di più


----------



## Casnop (26 Settembre 2019)

Il progetto di Populous esprime meglio Milano: verticale, sestoacuta, spigolosa, luci ed ombre, quadrata, razionale, a saturazione di ambienti. Non disconosce il passato, ma è ben dentro il proprio presente. Paradossalmente, l'omaggio di CMR-Manica al prato di San Siro si ritrova poco in questo spirito milanese, che non ha tempo per guardare dietro, ma si allunga tutto nel presente, al modo proprio. Il distretto commerciale è destinato a fare la differenza: più cubature, una viabilità dallo stadio più user-friendly, essenziale, accessibile. Non è verde, ma è ecosostenibile. Non ci sono prati sconfinati, ma ci sono dispositivi ecologici di ultima generazione: benvenuti a Milano.


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Settembre 2019)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso dell'esterno di Popolus è come faranno a realizzare l'involucro esterno che viene giù dal tetto. Vetrate così "pulite" le vedo irrealizzabili. Se iniziano a spuntare sostegni perde un pò di fascino. Servirebbero dei rendering meno sognanti. Magari se vince si saprà qualcosa di più



Dalle immagini sembra che i pannelli vetrati saranno sorretti da un cavo in acciaio con dei "piedini" su cui sarà ancorato il vetro. Il cavo funge da tirante durante la spinta esterna del vento. Sono molto perplesso anche io però sulla stabilità di una parete così grande e con un'altezza simile. Se l'hanno proposto sicuramente è perchè sono pratici di una tecnologia che può rendere realizzabile la cosa, ma rimane comunque più di qualche dubbio


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2019)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso dell'esterno di Popolus è come faranno a realizzare l'involucro esterno che viene giù dal tetto. Vetrate così "pulite" le vedo irrealizzabili. Se iniziano a spuntare sostegni perde un pò di fascino. Servirebbero dei rendering meno sognanti. Magari se vince si saprà qualcosa di più



Io invece sto pensando alla manutenzione per tenere quei vetri puliti e sostituire ciclicamente quelli rovinati..

Immaginiamo le vetrate sporche o sbiadite dal sole..o peggio con cacche di uccelli...

Possono sembrare str0nzate ma anche questi sono aspetti da considerare..lo stadio dovrà essere bello per almeno 40 anni


----------



## Route66 (26 Settembre 2019)

Progetti bellissimi veramente e la scelta per quel che mi riguarda è molto difficile.
Gli stadi rappresentano circa il 20% dell'area dei due progetti per cui se devo giudicare solo ed esclusivamente quello rimango affascinato da quello di Popolus ma anche io rimango dubbioso sulla riuscita pratica del progetto(mi pare troppo complicato e di difficile realizzazione...).
L'altro è uno stadio più "classico" ma non per questo meno attraente.
Comunque sia o di qua o di la si cade sempre in piedi


----------



## Walker (26 Settembre 2019)

Belli non c'è che dire, l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso, per non dire quasi disgustato è pensare di dover condividere, e continuare a farlo come da tantissimi anni precedenti con gli sfinteristi e tutto il loro mondo.
Ma non era possibile farsene uno per conto proprio?
Che schifo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Settembre 2019)

Devo dire che a dispetto delle prime immagini il progetto di Manica mi ha preso molto di più adesso. Davvero bellissimo.

Il fatto è che il progetto di Populos è incredibile, una roba mai vista, se ne parlerebbe in tutto il mondo negli anni a venire di uno stadio del genere,inoltre credo sia perfetto per Milano e per ciò che rappresenta. Spero la capienza sia più vicina possibile ai 70 mila che ai 60 mila, mio unico cruccio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Devo dire che a dispetto delle prime immagini il progetto di Manica mi ha preso molto di più adesso. Davvero bellissimo.
> 
> Il fatto è che il progetto di Populos è incredibile, una roba mai vista, se ne parlerebbe in tutto il mondo negli anni a venire di uno stadio del genere,inoltre credo sia perfetto per Milano e per ciò che rappresenta. Spero la capienza sia più vicina possibile ai 70 mila che ai 60 mila, mio unico cruccio.



Mi pare abbia detto chiaramente che sarà tra i 60 e i 65 mila; in linea con tutti gli stadi di nuova realizzazione che puntano ad offrire a tutti gli spettatori uno spettacolo di alto livello (che che se ne dica, dai terzi anelli si vede un c....)

Io comunque davvero non so cosa dire, sono due progetti davvero belli..CMR forse mi piace anche di più, sia come impatto dello stadio che come area circostante..ma come dici tu, quello di Populos sarebbe qualcosa di unico..vedremo..


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Settembre 2019)

Il primo è uno stadio meraviglioso, tutti ne sarebbero incuriositi perchè uno dei più belli al mondo.

Il secondo è LA CATTEDRALE... è di per se un monumento, solo per le fattezze e per il fatto che sarebbe conosciuto immediatamente come "la cattedrale del calcio" garantirebbe introiti enormemente superiori dal punto di vista turistico (aspetto importante per gli stadi di nuova generazione).

Credo che il marketing indichi già chi vincerà..


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

aprano un sondaggio tra tutti i tifosi


----------



## mil77 (26 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece sto pensando alla manutenzione per tenere quei vetri puliti e sostituire ciclicamente quelli rovinati..
> 
> Immaginiamo le vetrate sporche o sbiadite dal sole..o peggio con cacche di uccelli...
> 
> Possono sembrare str0nzate ma anche questi sono aspetti da considerare..lo stadio dovrà essere bello per almeno 40 anni



Beh su quello non c'è problema...a Milano ci sono già diversi palazzi tutti in vetro con gli omini che una volta a settimana scendono dal tetto e puliscono tutti i vetri


----------



## singer (26 Settembre 2019)

Continua a piacermi molto di più il progetto Populous. 
L'altro lo trovo anonimo e anche un po' pacchiano, come diceva giustamente prima un utente. Per carità, non è brutto, ma sarebbe uno dei tanti stadi del mondo...


----------



## sharp (26 Settembre 2019)

singer ha scritto:


> Continua a piacermi molto di più il progetto Populous.
> L'altro lo trovo anonimo e anche un po' pacchiano, come diceva giustamente prima un utente. Per carità, non è brutto, ma sarebbe uno dei tanti stadi del mondo...



Concordo. Quello di Populous sembra più inclusivo più permeabile. L'altro sembra un'ostrica chiusa ermeticamente a doppia mandata. È esteticamente bellissimo ma non ti viene voglia di entrarci se non per vedere la partita.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Direi il secondo per unicità...
> nonostante il primo sia comunque molto bello.



Ti ringrazio,non essendo io di Milano ero curioso di conoscere il parere dei cittadini.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Qualsiasi stadio scelgano saremo la squadra di serie B con lo stadio migliore


----------

